# RAM mount



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm looking at mounting options for my monitors. What are your opinions about suction cup mounts like this http://www.rammount.com/part/RAP-365-101-246U? Overkill lol? I don't have a bar to mount to and I want to minimize any holes.


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

I had a single suction cup mount to hold the tuner to the windshield on my last diesel pickup. It was a sub par solution that ended up with the tuner sliding across the dash at the absolute worst times. I believe that monitors on a tractor require a more secure setup than could be offered by suction cup mounts.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We have one old GPS unit that mounts with a suction cup, it sucks. Replaced the mount once, still sucks. We stick it on the window, then place a piece of foam under it and let it rest on the dash of the tractor.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Never saw a suction cup mount that lasted more than a day. Don't like 'em; don't use 'em.

Ralph


----------



## stilsonian (May 27, 2015)

Used a Raven Cruizer on a single Ram Mount suction mount for the last few years for spraying/fertilizing. Whatever you do, tie a tether to it for *when* it loses suction. Can't count the times I've been working and had that joker come swinging at me. Glad it didn't come crashing down though....had that happen to another unit that I need to try to repair (also a Cruizer). Lost suction, fell directly onto the corner of the brake pedal on the 6400 and cracked the digitizer. Learned from that incident and tied a lanyard to it and the cab post. Would prefer a better mount, but we move this thing from tractor to tractor so much it's handy to suction, tie it off and rock-n-roll.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I use Ram mounts as we move from tractor to tractor frequently.....they have a larger more secure cup now if I'm not mistaken. Mine has worked great, just don't leave it up and sitting in the hot sun, it will eventually fall if there is enuf weight on it


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll admit I was leery of suction cups and I don't leave monitors in tractors. I don't really want to have obstructions in my view. Haven't decided if I want my bale monitor to the right of the steering wheel like my open station or put it on my right somewhere.









I am not opposed to fabrication, after all rigidity is your friend. Show me Cab setups, especially MX Maxxums.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I can always do the twine idea I shared in the Wall of Shame lol


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a 5120 Maxxum. On mine in the upper right corner of the cab there was a mount for a rear view mirror. The mirror was missing when I bought the tractor. I mounted the baler monitor on that. Now that I added a moisture meter and applicator I used a piece of aluminum and hung that off the mirror mount. I then mounted all the monitors to the piece of aluminum. I then made a brace that went from the aluminum piece down to a thread hole mount that is on the right front cab pillar, down low.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks Mike, I'll check it out, maybe even just make a mount for both the mirror and monitor. How's for reaching (not that I need to because it's auto wrap/tie)? Even thought about putting low near the work light. Of course higher is better, nothing but air.


----------

